
What happens when someone super smart is scientifically wrong? - jdubray
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/biggest-technological-blunder-all-times-jean-jacques-dubray
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
As far as I can tell the author is getting testy that the term 'action' is not
rigorously defined to have the meaning he prefers, what I can't tell is why I
should care about that.

